

Bitcoin Mining - rootkat

I've recently gotten into bitcoin mining (as a lot have recently lol), what's your setup like? What's the best way to mine for btc? Is there any scripts and/or a way to mine btc using cloud hosting?
======
Hortinstein
I have been mining since June 2011. Running two ATI 5830's for about 550
mhashes/sec on a cheap motherboard with a cheap processor and barely any ram.
All admin is done with SSH, only cords going in are network and power.

Been running basically non-stop since I built it, with the exception of a few
months I spent away from home. Was hard to justify at 2 dollars per coin, but
I am glad I left it on in the long run. Close to 90 coins mined!

------
mschuster91
Get one of these shiny ASIC systems, CPU mining is dead since ages and GPU
mining won't be profitable in a year, give or take a couple months.

